# General > Recipes >  Dough balls!

## skinnydog

It must be a good 20 years since I have had dough balls and I fancy giving them a bash.  Any one on here got a tried and tested recipe?
Thanks.

----------


## sjr014

4oz of self reaising flour
2oz Suet
Enough water 2 bind
Seasoning
Fresh herbs if you like!

Combine then drop balls of mixture on2 a simmering stew for 15 2 20 mins with lid on the pan!  Yum

----------


## dragonfly

yeah, I do the following: -

pick up car keys and get into car and head down to supermarket making sure you have your purse with yougo to freezer aisle and look for "Aunt Bessies Dumplings"pay for them at checkoutreturn to car and drive home, remembering to put keys back on hangerplace purchased dumplings either on baking tray or add to stew and put  in oven for approx 20 minsremove from oven and serve

perfect results everytime  :Wink:

----------


## unicorn

They taste far better home made and I am so happy to see someone else call them dough balls.

----------


## alanatkie

I use this recipe for dough balls.

*Ingredients*


 					250g self-raising flour125g really cold butter sea salt and freshly ground black pepperHerbs optional
Method

 Preheat your oven to 190°C/375°F/gas 5 
 Put your flour into a mixing bowl 
 Using a coarse grater, grate your cold butter into the flour 
 Add a pinch of salt and pepper/herbs
 Using your fingers, gently rub the butter into the flour until it begins to resemble breadcrumbs 
 Add a splash of cold water to help bind it into a dough 
 Divide the dough into 12 pieces and gently roll each into a round dumpling 
 Place the dumplings on top of your fully cooked stew and press down lightly so that theyre half submerged 
 Cook in the oven or on the hob over a medium heat with the lid on for 30 minutes

----------


## helenwyler

I could be wrong  :: , but some of these recipes sound more like dumpling recipes than Italian doughballs, which are made from a basic pizza dough.

_Dough Balls (Palline di Gnocchi) Recipe_


Ingredients
450 g/1lb/4 cups strong white (bread) flour5 ml/1 tsp salt1 sachet easy-blend dried yeast30 ml/2 tbsp olive oil150 ml/2/3 cup hand-hot waterUnsalted (sweet) butter for greasingMethod:Sift the flour and salt into a bowl. Stir in the yeast and olive oil. Mix to a soft dough with the water. Turn the dough on to a floured board and knead for 5 minutes. Return the dough to the bowl and cover with Clingfilm Allow to rise for 2 hours in a warm place. When the dough has doubled its size, knead again for 2 minutes. Break off small marble size pieces and place on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a preheated oven at 220°C/425°F/gas mark 7 for 4-5 minutes until the dough balls have risen and are very light brown on the surface. Remove and cool on a wire rack. To reheat, place under a hot grill for 20-30 seconds.http://www.1italianrecipes.com/bread...ough-balls.php

----------


## binbob

> I could be wrong , but some of these recipes sound more like dumpling recipes than Italian doughballs, which are made from a basic pizza dough.
> 
> _Dough Balls (Palline di Gnocchi) Recipe_
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 450 g/1lb/4 cups strong white (bread) flour5 ml/1 tsp 1 sachet easy-blend dried yeast30 ml/2 tbsp olive oil150 ml/2/3 cup hand-hot waterUnsalted (sweet) butter for greasingMethod:Sift the flour and salt into a bowl. Stir in the yeast and olive oil. Mix to a soft dough with the water. Turn the dough on to a floured board and knead for 5 minutes. Return the dough to the bowl and cover with Clingfilm Allow to rise for 2 hours in a warm place. When the dough has doubled its size, knead again for 2 minutes. Break off small marble size pieces and place on a greased baking sheet. Bake in a preheated oven at 220°C/425°F/gas mark 7 for 4-5 minutes until the dough balls have risen and are very light brown on the surface. Remove and cool on a wire rack. To reheat, place under a hot grill for 20-30 seconds.http://www.1italianrecipes.com/bread...ough-balls.php


 
it is deinitely DUMPLINGS although a lot of folk call them doughballs...i certainly do not like italian doughballs.........had them once,it was like eating cement..sorry. :Wink:

----------


## Angela

Was this just in my family I wonder.... :: 

....we called the dough balls we put in mince 'dough boys'?  :Smile:

----------


## binbob

> Was this just in my family I wonder....
> 
> ....we called the dough balls we put in mince 'dough boys'?


 
u are right,angela....that is what we called them too.yum. :Grin:

----------


## Buttercup

> Was this just in my family I wonder....
> 
> ....we called the dough balls we put in mince 'dough boys'?


 
Always called them "dough boys" too, although mam never made them (dad didn't like that sort of thing) my auntie made delicious ones.  :Smile:

----------


## padfoot

garlic ones are  good no idea how to make them but had them recently they were magic

----------


## poppett

I buy the packet mix from the 99pence shop.........two packs for 99p.   They also stock batter mix for perfect yorkshire puddings.

----------


## Anji

> Was this just in my family I wonder....
> 
> ....we called the dough balls we put in mince 'dough boys'?


We always called them dough boys in our family too.

There's so easy to make, I don't know why anybody would want to buy them ready made.

----------


## Lavenderblue2

> Was this just in my family I wonder....
> 
> ....we called the dough balls we put in mince 'dough boys'?


Dough boys in our house too Angela, _mmmm_.

----------

